# Flipped Thumbies?



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm in the process of setting up my Xizang and I decided to use some XC Pro thumbies I had sitting around because I'm a big fan of friction. However, I'm not so keen on their location on top of the bars. I've seen some dudes flip-em and reverse-em, and it seems like a nice idea, but are there some practical drawbacks and/or issues that I may be overlooking? Again, I would be using them in friction mode so indexing won't be an issue. Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## johnni1968 (Apr 29, 2008)

Back in the 90's I flipped my thumbies! I liked the clean lines above the bars and the shifting did feel more natural. Both thumb and finger are below the bar anyway! But having a complete distrust if the then STI or push-push units, I preferred to keep my thumbies and the friction option. 

The shifters will have to be swapped left for right, in that the rear indexed shifter will now have to be on the left, rather than the right. Apart from that watch the angles of your brake levers and shifters to ensure you've got the full sweep required for the shifter. 

Enjoy..


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

this was somewhat common in the late 80s and was what led to Rapid Fire shifters coming to be. It is more natural to have them under the bar. This is why the WTB shifter mounts are so nice, it puts them in the perfect position (under the bar and at your thumb and fingertip's natural spot) and you get to keep the index shifting.


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome to the dark side my brother! I've been running my shifters this way since 1988 (except for one year on the new FS). I changed the new bike to Dura Ace bar end shifters on Pauls Thumbies upside down and backwards. The only downside is that the bar end shifters have a bit longer throw than the old XT thumbies, so low gear is a bit of a reach when upshifting. You get used to it. It is awesome to be able to shift the whole cogset in one shift. I am not sure why you couldn't keep using the indexing, unless you don't want to. It is nice to be able to throw the shifters in friction when the drivetrain gets tweeked during a ride and still have good shifting.


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

huh. didn't realize other people did this. back in the pre-trigger days i too ran my xt's flipped. works great.


----------



## flynngabriel (Jun 3, 2009)

*shifters*

i have drop bars on my hardrock and i run mine on the end of the bars( think getto bar end shifters) havnt had a problem. tryed to upload a pic but it keeps saying my pics are too big. to sure how to resize them. ill get my GF to do it for me and ill post the pic


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

I did that for a while in the early 90's until I switched to Grip Shift. Worked well. I always thought that purpose-built under-the-bar thumbies would have been lighter and less finicky than Rapid Fires.


----------



## johnni1968 (Apr 29, 2008)

Mavic also did under bar shifters, remember these. Never had a set myself, but I did use the headset and the hubs and rims.. sweet..


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Here's what I got going so far. Clearance is a definite issue, but otherwise works pretty well!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Sizzler said:


> Here's what I got going so far. Clearance is a definite issue, but otherwise works pretty well!


put the shifters on the inside.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Tried but didn't like it. I couldn't get full extension on the shifters without hitting the brakes, which was the clearance issue I was refering to. With them reversed, the shifter arm is out of the way of the brake and my hand, and since they are long levers it works out better!


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

johnni1968 said:


> Mavic also did under bar shifters, remember these. Never had a set myself, but I did use the headset and the hubs and rims.. sweet..


I remember those. Does anybody know if they work with a Shimano rear derailer and cogs in 7 or 8 speed?


----------

